# clear as mud



## Jimster (Apr 25, 2007)

I am still getting the notice and I have tried about 30 times.  I know the idea is a good one but so far this is about as clear as mud.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 25, 2007)

Jimster said:


> I am still getting the notice and I have tried about 30 times.  I know the idea is a good one but so far this is about as clear as mud.



1) Have you gotten set up to log into the new Member Login system (at http://tug2.com/TUGMembers/Login.aspx ) with your own personal Member Username/Password combination?  That is how you get the new BBS Member Code.  See: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45796

2) When you are able to get into the new Member Login system, get the BBS Member Code and enter it into your bbs profile.  See: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53


----------



## Jimster (Apr 25, 2007)

*Mud*

The mud was washed off by your post.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 25, 2007)

some of it...you dont put your password in that box.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 25, 2007)

Jimster said:


> The mud was washed off by your post.



To expand on Brian's (i.e. TUG Improvements!) reply...

You are still being shown as Guest on the bbs because you entered the wrong thing in the BBS Member Code field in your bbs profile.   

Please return to the post I referred you to in point 2 of my original reply.  Follow its instructions, doing what they actually say instead of what you assume they say, and you'll be all fixed up in a very few seconds.


----------

